# CD 18 and STILL no positive OPK... I've lost hope!!!



## sincerevon

Ladies,

I was SO excited about this month. I just "felt" as though this could be our month to get our BFP. Originally, when DH and I had talked about TTC, my goal was to get pregnant by this month. But I ended up getting pregnant in December. I've been using OPKs since CD 10, and checking CM and CP everyday. I STILL haven't gotten a positive yet. I feel completely hopeless... The one thing that made me feel better after my MC was trying again, and now I'm down and feeling that it may never happen. I know this is only our first month TTC after our MC, but to me, it's just another downer... Sorry for the rant, I'm just becoming frustrated!!


----------



## chocolate

:hugs: I know exactly what you mean, after the miscarriage I was focusing on becoming pregnant straight away, I suppose it gave me a distraction and something positive to focus on. 
I did in fact ovulate on day 19 I think, but didnt conceive that month and we only had sex the night before ovulation. So this month we have been ttc every 2 days. I usually ovulate around day 19 but am hoping its earlier this month as the opk lines are getting darker.

Anyway ....... have opk's worked for you before? Are you temping? I have started temping and it relaxes me so much knowing a bit about what my body is doing. Some opk's dont work for all people, so temping is a back up to show when I ovulated. 

I know its frustrating, and Im sure you tell yourself its the hormones settling down ....... and it doesnt help does it! 

I have stopped focusing on getting pregnant asap - I watched a programme the other night and it was about a baby being born with problems and I just cried for that poor baby having to deal with those things so young, poor innocent bubbs. So it made me think about wanting a healthy baby who doesnt have to go through those things, even if I have to wait a few months longer to be pregnant again. :hugs:


----------



## Melly

i had my mc early december, and didnt check ovulation that first cycle as i heard it could affect the results, so waited until af had finished to think about doing opk's.

i started testing on CD13 as i have fairly long cycles (between 36 and 69 days so far!) and there was an extremely faint test line, then the days following there was absolutely nothing. Monday and Tuesday this week (CD26+27) there was very faint lines again, then yesterday, CD28 a positive one!

dont give up hope, maybe its just going to be late :)


----------



## Beadette

Hi Hun, I used opks from day 12 and was neg everyday until i got a pos on CD22! Prob just a bit out of sync Hun. Don't give up hope!! Xx


----------



## Charliemarina

it is very normal hunny for ur body to switch out of sync after a MC especially the cycle right after it, after my first MC which was actually a MMC it took a while for me to settle bk the first cycle after the ERPC i weirdly oved cd10 and had a very short 24 day cycle but the cycle after that i waited till cd22 b4 i even got a pos opk and oved cd23 so i can really make a diff after a MC, my last cycle was also a cycle after MC now my ov date is usually cd16 but i oved cd19 last month so was 3 days out so that shows even a natural MC can cause a bit of confusion in the "good old" womb, huns keep testing u will ov its just a matter of waiting for ur body to catch up with ur mind :winkwink: :flow:


----------



## sincerevon

Thank you so much ladies! It's just so stressful, I'm trying to stay positive and let my body sort itself out, but it gets hard. I used OPKs when I got pregnant in December. They worked like a dream! I haven't started temping yet, I think I'll add that to the mix next cycle. I'm going to continue to use OPKs until the end of this cycle, just so that I don't look back and regret not using them. DH and I have been BD'ing every other day, and as of lately every day, so hopefully if an eggie is released, we can catch it. Fingers crossed I get caught soon!!!


----------



## Ten

My fingers are crossed for you, hon - sometimes it just takes a while for things to get back in whack. Have yourself a good cry and some chocolate - always helps me. :)


----------



## sincerevon

Yesterday I had REALLY bad pains in my right side, I thought for SURE I was ov'ing. I held my pee for hours, rushed home from work and used an OPK..... negative. AHH! I just don't get it, now I really wish I had been temping. I feel as though I ov'ed, but I'm just not comfortable assuming that. I didn't even encourage DH to try to BD last night, I figured that there was no point. At first I had every intention of testing until AF shows up, but now I'm not so sure that's a good idea, seeing negative OPK after negative OPK is just hard on me right now....


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun dont lose hope, i was the same this month i had mmc in nov but only stopped bleeding after first AF in jan, i was so excited waiting for ov it become stressful and delayed my ov till cd22 opposed to around cd18. Im now just taking each day as it comes and am now 4dpo x x


----------



## mum2morgan

Try not too lose hope!
My cycles are everywhere....just off implanon i o'd cd11 then had a chemical.
After the chemical i o'd on cd 19 but didn't try that month.
The month after i o'd on cd16, got pg but m/c at 4w5d.
This month i've had ewcm since cd11, cervix open and ovary pain & twitching.
Today on cd17 i've got an almost positive which should mean a positive tommorow.
I was going crazy with all the signs a week before something actually happened!!
Keep with it - your opk will come - or maybe you have o'ed and missed it. The surge can happen within 10 hours.
Good luck hun!!


----------



## sincerevon

I'm going to try to keep hope. Usually with pains like that, I know I'm ov'ing. I really, really want to get caught soon. It's so hard to be patient, especially since I know that I CAN get pregnant. I had thought for years that I couldn't, and once we decided to TTC, got caught straight away. I'm going to keep with the OPKs, hopefully I'll get a positive one day!


----------



## sincerevon

Ladies, just got a BFP on my OPKs, time to snatch DH for a romp! Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay! Have fun!


----------



## Charliemarina

YAY :wohoo: knew it would come huns just sometimes after MC things can be a little late get :sex: woman xxxx


----------



## CurlySue

Don't be too bothered, love. I sometimes don't get positive OPKs until well into the CD20s or even CD30s. Might just be a longer cycle. I know after my miscarriage I had a ridiculous cycle. It's logic. The body has to readjust, hormonally, and it takes time.

Edit - oh, it came. See? No need to be bothered. The body usually prevails.


----------



## lolly25

You go and what a day on valentines no better time lots of :dust: hun x x


----------



## sincerevon

Thank you SO much ladies! I have my fingers crossed, DH was really excited about the positive OPK, we got to BD'ing, and we had BD'd for three days straight before I got my positive OPK. So, hopefully it'll work this month! We're going to BD again two more days, skip a day, and BD once again. I'm SO happy, now just on to the dreaded two week wait....


----------

